# Vizio P502ui-B1E HELP!!!



## bradviolette (Mar 14, 2017)

Vizio P502ui-B1E HELP!!!

Hi I'm new to this forum but hoping to find help as I've looked everywhere and cannot fix my TV. I have the Vizio P502ui-B1E and the other day I went to turn on the TV and I didn't have any picture. (I also use optical for audio, so I turned my tv speakers off so I am unable to test if I have audio). The LED light turns on bright and them dims fairly quickly. I've tried everything including replacing the power board (no other boards yet) with no avail. What's interesting is that even when the led is dim, if I plug in my Mac, it recognizes the TV and my Mac will function as if something is display (both if I choose to mirror the display or extend - again it's normal function). It also happens on EVERY Input which I didn't think was right. So if anyone has anything helpful to try I am all ears. Thanks in advance.


----------

